# torrox, costa del sol



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

hi there, 

we are thinking of moving to Torrox in October this year. The only problem is that my daughters father is refusing and I am currently taking him to court.

Is there anyone out there already (in Torrox) who has young children attending one of the local schools?

Also, any info on living expenses, british population, facilities available in Torrox or anything which could be of use to me.

Many thanks

Karen


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

karenandpino said:


> hi there,
> 
> we are thinking of moving to Torrox in October this year. The only problem is that my daughters father is refusing and I am currently taking him to court.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,

Sorry to hear of your troubles re: your daughter and her father. 

I live in the Torrox area but I'm afraid I don't have young children so my knowledge in that area is useless except I know people who's children go to the local school and have no complaints about it. 

The area was mainly full of the german contingency but slowly the brits are moving in. When I first arrived 6.5 years ago you very rarely heard a brit voice but that has changed immensly. 

As you probably know the area is split in 2 halves, Torrox-Costa, a quietish holiday village, and the pueblo which is a small bustling whitewashed moorish village set up in the mountain a little away from the coast (although the 2 are converging...lol).

It was stated in a spanish newspaper once that Torrox is the 3rd most expensive places ti live in Spain. Whether or not that's true I don't know. The rent for a 2 bedded appart. would cost about €450 a month + electricity, water and sometimes rubbish collection (17 p/m). The price of shopping is not dissimular to the UK. ****, public transport and spirits are cheaper but that's about it but you can save by doing you fruit and veg shopping at the market.

There isn't much to do here on the costa as it's mainly a holiday village...it's possible that the pueblo lays more on so if you want "life" you need to head for that. 

If I can help with anything else just let me know (except for the school thing...lol).

I am curios to ask why Torrox of all places?? Maybe you have visited before or know someone here?

Chica


----------



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

*torrox*



Chica said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles re: your daughter and her father.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

We hope to move to the pueblo. We have been there on many occassions and all love it. It was a toss up between there and Velez-Malaga. Torrox will be better for the court case as I come from a similar populated area in Scotland.

We are very up to date on the house rental prices but a rough breakdown in euros to all of the other expenses (to run the house I mean) would be lovely

thanks again

Karen


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

karenandpino said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> We hope to move to the pueblo. We have been there on many occassions and all love it. It was a toss up between there and Velez-Malaga. Torrox will be better for the court case as I come from a similar populated area in Scotland.
> 
> ...


It's a nice little pueblo isn't it! I feel like I'm holiday when I sit in the plaza which isn't very often.

OK. Here are the costs which are approx:

* electricity........€80 p/m
* water.............€40 p/m
* rubbish?..........€17 p/m
* ADSL/phone.....€50 p/m but can get it cheaper!?

If you are planning to run a car it adds considerably more. Bring your insurance certificate with you otherwise it will be really expensive. Our tax was €90 for the year...not too bad.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

what do you mean to bring your car insurance certificate with you?

Also, what about healthcare for a family of 4?

Do you think we could live fairly comfortably on £1700 (need to convert to euros)


----------



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

and gas please


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

karenandpino said:


> what do you mean to bring your car insurance certificate with you?
> 
> Also, what about healthcare for a family of 4?
> 
> Do you think we could live fairly comfortably on £1700 (need to convert to euros)


Health care I know nothing about. Maybe someone else can help you on that one?

You need to provide evidence of no claims bonuses otherwise you start with zero no claims as I had to

Gas is normally about €13.50 a bottle. Would last about 5 or 6 days I should think for four.

I would think you could manage on £1,700 but it would depend on the cost of health care if you need to go private. I think you can pay into the SS here but not sure of the costs or details.


----------



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

many thanks. That is enough to keep me going for a little while anyway.


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Karen,

I would say that €1700 a month would be more than enough for a family of four to live on, espescially if you could manage to get a rental that includes ALL your bills. There are a few schools in the area but it would depend on your daughters age. There are no high schools, the closest being in Nerja. The name of the primary school in the pueblo is colina del sol. My freinds daughter goes there and they say it is very good. There is another school in between the pueblo and the coast and one in torrox costa near santa rosa. There is also two nursery/infant schools down on the costa. Remember children don't need to start school until the age of 6 so again depending on your daughters age so you may have to look around.
Shopping etc is very cheap. There is an Aldi and an Eroski in Torrox costa and you will struggle to find any where cheaper.
Health care is a tricky subject. If you are working here and paying social security it should cover the family, some goes if you are self employed. If you are not working then you may have to think about going private or doing the old" I am just on holiday" thing and use your e111 for emergancies. The good thing is there is an urginces in Nerja and the hospital in torre del mar so you don't have the worry if anything was to happen.

Sorry Chica but I have to disgree that torrox is expensive, in my experiance Nerja is a lot more expensive and that is just 5mins away.
I will agree though that there are a lot of Germans in the area as well as scandinavians but there seems to be more brits, especially in the Torrox park area.

Anyway I hope your move works out for you karen and that all goes well with your daughter.


----------



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

Many thanks for your assistance!

My daughter is 6 in Feb and my son is 3 in Dec.

One of the things I need to find out (about any of the primary schools) is the amount of British children there and if there are any of the teachers who speak English

Also, do you know if there is a charge for the nursery?
Thank you so very much for your help.

Karen
.


DH1875 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I would say that €1700 a month would be more than enough for a family of four to live on, espescially if you could manage to get a rental that includes ALL your bills. There are a few schools in the area but it would depend on your daughters age. There are no high schools, the closest being in Nerja. The name of the primary school in the pueblo is colina del sol. My freinds daughter goes there and they say it is very good. There is another school in between the pueblo and the coast and one in torrox costa near santa rosa. There is also two nursery/infant schools down on the costa. Remember children don't need to start school until the age of 6 so again depending on your daughters age so you may have to look around.
> Shopping etc is very cheap. There is an Aldi and an Eroski in Torrox costa and you will struggle to find any where cheaper.
> ...


----------

